# My eyes hurt



## 4F (15 Nov 2012)

wtf http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/URBAN-CUL...1152715450?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item337dbaa2ba


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2012)

Yegods man... more of a warning needed


----------



## Stonepark (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## Rob3rt (15 Nov 2012)

Urban culture.............. LOL

Pile of shoot made to look worse by that vomit worthy paint job and wheel choice!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Nov 2012)

If sunny delight made bikes. Yuk


----------



## Andy_R (15 Nov 2012)

At least it's not likey to be SMIDSY'd....need a welding mask to look that in the eye.


----------



## apb (16 Nov 2012)

a positive would be. No one would want to steal it.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (16 Nov 2012)

Erm, I actually like it


----------



## DuncanT (16 Nov 2012)

It did say BRIGHT in the title


----------



## ohnovino (16 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Erm, I actually like it


 Me too, although in a "that's an interesting bike" way, not an "I want to own that bike" way.


----------



## subaqua (16 Nov 2012)

gas pipe steel no doubt


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Nov 2012)

is that highlighter orange?


----------



## hoski (16 Nov 2012)

Oh my dear God.

You know how many plants and animals use bright colours as self defence to imply that they are poisonous...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Nov 2012)

I quite like the blue version.


----------



## Melonfish (16 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Erm, I actually like it


me too!
and its in my size


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2012)

Also available in Red & Green ...






Green & Red ...






And Blue & Purple ...






Yes, they are made of hi-ten steel and probably weigh a ton but theye would be quite fun for nipping down to the shops on! Tiger Cycles website.


----------



## apb (16 Nov 2012)

The blue and purple is just wrong.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2012)

I'd rather walk!


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2012)

Specially made the quite, retiring types who like to blend into the background.






Not.


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2012)

Specially made the quite, retiring types who like to blend into the background.






Not.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Nov 2012)

They missed a trick here - the brand is "Tiger"

Why are there no random contrasting "stripes"


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Nov 2012)

That must be a Safari bike..........


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Nov 2012)

Mine eyes!! Mine eyes!!!
That's quite the awfullest collection of bikes I've ever seen, and I've got a magenta Kirk FFS...


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 Nov 2012)

I'm impressed at how they managed to maintain their eye for quality and style throughout their entire range of bikes. I think the design team may have had a bike described to them at some point by someone who saw a picture of one. From a great distance.


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2012)

The car/bike shop in Peterborough. On the bright-side (I'm not sure if a pun was intended) it makes the pavement ninja easier to spot.


----------



## taximan (9 Dec 2012)

specially designed for the colour blind cyclist


----------



## russ.will (16 Dec 2012)

Christ! And there I was thinking my red saddle and white grips looked poncy.

Russell


----------

